# M 107 Sniper Rifle



## kidwaibhai

Hi guys i just wanted to discuss the use of this rifle in the pakistani army. i did see a few pictures of pakistani soldeirs training with rifle but to what extent are we using this rifle. is it only given the SSG snipers or is it deployed on the front line.


----------



## EagleEyes

With the pictures i have seen. I believe we have special units for this type of role.


----------



## fatman17

WebMaster said:


> With the pictures i have seen. I believe we have special units for this type of role.



can anyone post some more details about the M-107. surprisingly it is not listed in Janes Guns Recognition Guide - 2005


----------



## blain2

Sir,

Search for Barett M-82 Light Fifty and you will find ample references for it. The USMC calls their Barett Light .50 the M-107 as it has some service-specific mods.

In Pakistan, this rifle has been in use with (first) Anti-Narcotics Forces and then selectively in Pakistan Army units. 

It is one of the first AMR (Anti Material Rifles) to appear on the scene. The accuracy is good but other sniper rifles in use are even more accurate against personnel. This particular rifle can be used against personnel, but was primarily designed for interdiction of soft skinned vehicles and aircraft.


----------



## kidwaibhai

so this think will be used to take out BMP's of the indian army. Can this thing take on the MI-27 hind. in other words is this gun a hind killer.


----------



## fatman17

blain2 said:


> Sir,
> 
> Search for Barett M-82 Light Fifty and you will find ample references for it. The USMC calls their Barett Light .50 the M-107 as it has some service-specific mods.
> 
> In Pakistan, this rifle has been in use with (first) Anti-Narcotics Forces and then selectively in Pakistan Army units.
> 
> It is one of the first AMR (Anti Material Rifles) to appear on the scene. The accuracy is good but other sniper rifles in use are even more accurate against personnel. This particular rifle can be used against personnel, but was primarily design for interdiction against soft skinned vehicles and aircraft.



Thanks Blain2,

Jane's says

Barett "Light-Fifty" M82A1

One of the first heavy sniping rifles to achieve success.adopted by several military and police forces as a anti-material sniping weapon and also for detonating explosive devices at a safe distance.

Specification and Operation:
Cartridge: 12.7 x 99mm (0.50 Browning)
Magazine: 11 rounds
Rate of Fire: Semi-automatic only
In production since 1983.

The Barett Model 95M, developed from the earlier model 90 is the bolt-action version of the earlier widely used model M82 and was at one time selected for service with the US Army.However a change of policy resulted in the selection of the semi-automatic Barett Model M82A1 in its place.


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

If this rifle can fire a depleted uranium round, it could be deadly AGAINST THE THICKER SKINNED targets. I believe the depleted uranium round could do damage to the hind.

Fatman, you should visit this web-site Sniper Central - Mel's Sniper Page 
It is run by a very very professional and knowledgeable guy.


From Sniper central 
Main Equipment Snipers Sniping Info Forums Shop SC SC Series Rifles About Us Members Software 

Barrett M-82A1 (XM107) 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Caliber: .50 BMG 
Magazine: 10-shot detachable box magazine 
Barrel: 29" 
Weight: 32.5 lbs 
Length: 57" overall 
Stock: Composite with Sorbothane recoil pad. 
Sights: Scope with ironsights. 
Max Effective Range 1830 meters 
Features: Semi-automatic 
Recoil operated 
Recoiling barrel to reduce felt recoil 
Highly effective Muzzle Brake 
Three-lug locking bolt 
Self leveling bi-pod 
Barrett claims 1 MOA with match ammunition 



Believe it or not, the M82A1 is not that bad to shoot. The spotter actually suffers more than the shooter (Due to the muzzle brake sending the concussion out and back, usually right into the spotters face). While the potential for extreme long range shooting is there, the current military ammo is not up to the task. There is no military match ammo, and that really kills the accuracy potential of this rifle. Even with match ammo, the rifle will have a hard time holding its claimed 1 MOA, there is just too many moving parts. But, for its designed purpose as a long range hard target interdiction rifle, the M82A1 is hard to beat! Its semi-auto, 10 round capability against a light skinned APC is outstanding.
I do not consider .50 BMG rifles true sniper rifles, they are much too large and heavy to be carried easily and effectively while a sniper team operates. I do feel they have an important role and should be in the inventory, but don't fool yourself into thinking they are an everyday sniper rifle. Use them when the mission dictates, which might include overwatch positions (where little movement is involved), defensive positions, small hunter teams searching hard targets (where more then just the sniper team goes out), etc. Because I do not consider the .50's a true sniper rifle, I have not really included any on my page, but the M82A1 is used by just about everyone, and its what I've been trained on, so I have included it on my page.

UPDATE The US Army has officially adopted the M82A1 as their special purpose long range sniper rifle. Believe it or not, a bolt action won the trials but for reasons not entirely clear, the US Army decided to adopt the M82A1M (The M has a few modifications over the USMC M82A3). The official designation for the rifle is XM107 Long Range Sniper Rifle. The max effective ranges are listed as 1500 meters at materiel targets, and 1000 meters at personnel.


----------



## fatman17

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Fatman, you should visit this web-site Sniper Central - Mel's Sniper Page
> It is run by a very very professional and knowledgeable guy.




MK - thanks for the info. this rifle was used by SSG units in the lal masjid operation.


----------



## Proud to be Pakistani

Awesome Rifle to Have.. 0.50 Cal SLAP rounds can be used. Depleted Uranium rounds may be...


----------



## blain2

kidwaibhai said:


> so this think will be used to take out BMP's of the indian army. Can this thing take on the MI-27 hind. in other words is this gun a hind killer.



It would cause some damage to the MI-24/35s (Hinds) but these Russians gunships are pretty heavily armoured underbelly. But who knows. The main problem for these rifles is the excessive weight. Too much to carry for a sniper over long distances etc. This is one of the major problems for .50 Cal rifles. They are good for use in CT situations and from static positions, but if you have to move around a lot and carry these and their .50 Cal ammo then you are going to get tired pretty quick.

As a quick comparison, Pakistan Army's primary Sniper rifle (Steyr SSG 69) has a MoA of .25 - .5 compared with a "claimed" MoA of 1 for the M-82. So you can clearly see the accuracy levels of the two rifles designed for different tasks (SSG 69 being a true sniper rifle, and M-82 being a AMR).

For those unaware of the MoA (Minute of Arc) concept, here is little blurb and you can see that PA picked an awesome sub-MOA piece of hardware in the SSG69 (may be getting close to being replaced now in the PA service):



> Contrary to popular belief, sniper rifles are not necessarily characterised by exceptional accuracy, especially when compared to civilian sporting rifles, though they nearly always match or exceed the capabilities of other rifles in the military and police categories. A military-issue battle rifle or assault rifle is usually capable of between 3 and 6 minute of arc (MOA) accuracy.[/U*] A standard-issue military sniper rifle is typically capable of 0.5 to 2 MOA accuracy*, with a police sniper rifle capable of 0.25 to 1.5 MOA accuracy. For comparison, a competition target rifle may be capable of accuracy levels up to 0.1 MOA.
> Wiki Ref: E.g.: a "1 MOA rifle" should be capable, under ideal conditions, of shooting a 1-inch group at 100 yards, a "2 MOA rifle" a 2-inch group at 100 yards, etc.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahussains

it seems to be a very nice Rifle which one is much better then M107 and was used by which country what are the basic diffrence can any one shares ?


----------



## MastanKhan

Ahussain,

It will be easier f you checked out some web sites about sniper rifles----one of them was mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## pakomar

what is difference between m107 and m82a1


----------



## Ali.009

pakomar said:


> what is difference between m107 and m82a1



Both are same.


----------



## pakomar

cheytac sniper rifle is a complete sniper system which has its own computer system which even measure earth rotation. Its bullet size is smaller than 50 cal but still bigger than other sniper bullets. Which is better m107 or cheytac in terms of long operations, reliability in the battle field? Does Pakistan army have cheytac?


----------



## Arsalan

which is the main sniper rifle in use with the Paakistan army, like the G3 is the main attack gun being used by us!!


----------



## pakomar

SALAM
is dragunov is sniper rifle or marksmanship?


----------



## Golden tigers

there is a big difference between m 82 and m 107 , m82 is one shoot at a time then we have to reload this and next fire but in case of m 107 there is no need to reload again and again you can fire 10 round at a time.


----------



## Arsalan

which sniper rifle is in service with PA, any info??


----------



## Keysersoze

Arslan this question has been asked many times and answered in detail. if you use the "search" facility you will find the threads.


----------



## Arsalan

Keysersoze said:


> Arslan this question has been asked many times and answered in detail. if you use the "search" facility you will find the threads.



 my bad this time!
i just found the post in the thread named
http://www.defence.pk/forums/land-forces/285-sniper-pa.html
sorry for my ignorance!

thankyou

regards!


----------



## SSG VIPER

PA is using this rifle.Not just the SF.REGUARDS


----------



## pakomar

can a 50 cal machine gun bullet can be use directly in m107 or their bullet are different. similarly can a G3 bullet 7.62x51mm NATO can be use directly Steyr SSG 69 or in M24?????????????????????


----------



## black tiger

Yes you can use normal bullrts in both these sniper rifles. But it results in decreased accuracy so they usually use special ammo.


----------



## SSGPA1

Barrett M82 was also used in the movie 'Shooter'. lots of action and it will also show action of snipers against helis. Excellent movie!


----------



## Tomahawk

M107 in action:


----------



## mjnaushad

arsalanaslam123 said:


> which sniper rifle is in service with PA, any info??


I believe most deployed in Regular PA is Styre SSG 69 and HK PSG1.


----------



## Super Falcon

what type of sniper our common soldier are using


----------



## pakomar

black tiger said:


> Yes you can use normal bullrts in both these sniper rifles. But it results in decreased accuracy so they usually use special ammo.



it decreased accuracy up to how much???
does normal ammo damage the rifle???


----------

